# A little gem to make you smile



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Saed Hussein Ibrahim from Qalyubia governorate has been driving taxis for forty-five years and disagrees that driving in Cairo is difficult at all. His proof is that, “Women can do it!”


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I have to agree...I, as a feeble-minded girly with PMT and slow reactions managed to drive from Hurghada to Cairo, round Cairo for a week then back to Hurghada...
I'm sure a big macho strong testosterone-loaded Egyptian man can do it!!!!


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

I doubt i can do it. And i am no woman !


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

iCaesar said:


> I doubt i can do it. And i am no woman !


Yes but you are not a testosterone loaded Egyptian male "mamasue's words not mine"


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What about the Saudi woman sentenced to death?

All she did was found driving a car. 
(I believe they had second thoughts.)


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Yes but you are not a testosterone loaded Egyptian male "mamasue's words not mine"


One thing you dont know; I am 
100% Egyptian Blood. Born and raised in Switzerland .. and adapted to the Egyptian culture since 1999 

Oh yea , I am One of "Them" xD


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

no problem driving in Cairo, I don't like it, but I do, every schoolday I have to bring our daughter from Mohandeseen to Zamalek and I travel also regularly between Cairo and Hurghada because my husband lives in Hurghada, taking care of our funiture shop and as our children are in school/university in Cairo I have to stay there too.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I love driving in Cairo - it's fun
In the Uk you have to go the Fair and then you only get a few minutes and have to queue.
Only down side it that my Chevvy doesn't have rubber bumpers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend went to buy a small plastic storage box in a shop she has previously bought them in,

Friend... How much is that one?

Shopkeeper... 29.50 lE 

Fr... thats a good price I will take it.

Shop keeper ..Do you want a lid as that will be another 37 LE?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend went to buy a small plastic storage box in a shop she has previously bought them in,
> 
> Friend... How much is that one?
> 
> ...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I like driving around here, but my husband laughs when he hears me yell at others in the tough street arabic he uses so easily,,,, welll what else is gonna work right?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Been driving in Egypt now for 6 years. Still find it challenging. The first company provided Ford Explorer had to pay the price in the first six months...remember driving down rd 233 in Degla and the guy just threw open the doors on his delivery van as I was passing, and I took his door completely off. Takes a while to understand that just about anything under the sun is going to happen every 10 minutes, not "might" happen. Once you learn that golden rule and change your mind-set it is O/K, what bothers me now mostly is the terrible traffic, oh boy! 3 hours from Abu Rawash (6th Oct desert rd) to Maadi last week Thursday...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

